# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  New hair transplant procedure makes plugs obsolete

## gmonasco

Nothing really informative here, but I get a laugh out of seeing a procedure from the 1990s (FUT) described as a "new technique":

http://www.wndu.com/localnews/headli...149719045.html

----------


## jman91

gmonasco is a troll. Do not feed the trolls.

----------


## jman91

ok, i've made my point and wont cpost this again.

----------


## angelina22

FUT transplant is one of the efficient one for hair problem they give an best and good results for our hair.

----------


## joesmithhpw

Page not found.. please repost your video one again ...

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> Nothing really informative here, but I get a laugh out of seeing a procedure from the 1990s (FUT) described as a "new technique":
> 
> http://www.wndu.com/localnews/headli...149719045.html


 The terminology has changed and is obsolete.  The term 'obsolete' in this instance is totally based on geographical location (e.g. UK, USA, BE).  Plugs were still being done in the 2010s.  A misplaced 2 or 3-hair graft can have damaging effects on a hairline and ruin the aesthetic result.

----------


## EnhanceClinics

Thanks for sharing informative links....

I appreciate..

----------

